# Input on a Mosaic and Cascade Pale ale



## Fendercaster (22/10/16)

Looking at putting the following recipe down soon. Itll hopefully be the makings of my house beer.

0.25kg crystal
0.2kg carapils 
2kg LDM 
0.5kg Dextrose
20g Mosaic 10g cascade @60min
20g cascade @ 30min
10g cascade + 10g mosaic @ 10min
10g cascade + 10g mosaic @ flame out.
US05 yeast
Dry Hop 15g cascade and 10g mosaic at day 5.
Approx 5.2%
IBUs 40.
Just wanna see any input. But follow these reasoning as to why.
Extract with grain brewer.
Simple and tasty brew that will be a regular.
I like this hop pairing. 
1st time picking timings for my brew.
Dextrose to bump alc% and dry it up a little.
Cheers all. Gope your brews are coming along well


----------



## GalBrew (22/10/16)

I would be basically putting all hops in at flameout and using as much mosaic as possible to hit tour IBU target, and adding cascade to taste.

I would also get some wheat in there and cut out the carapils. Also try to use a very light crystal.


----------



## Fendercaster (22/10/16)

GalBrew said:


> I would be basically putting all hops in at flameout and using as much mosaic as possible to hit tour IBU target, and adding cascade to taste.
> 
> I would also get some wheat in there and cut out the carapils. Also try to use a very light crystal.


Ok will do and refresh that list. I forgot about wheat. I may sub 500g of LDM for it.


----------



## BKBrews (23/10/16)

I received advice from a brewery that uses these exact hops and they reckon 50% IBU at first wort and 60, then the rest at 5min, flameout and big dry hop.


----------



## Fendercaster (23/10/16)

BKBrews said:


> I received advice from a brewery that uses these exact hops and they reckon 50% IBU at first wort and 60, then the rest at 5min, flameout and big dry hop.


ok ta. May i ask what you or anyone else would consider a big dry hop would be? Like 50g?100g? 
Cheers


----------



## malt junkie (23/10/16)

3g/L or more


----------



## Robbo2234 (23/10/16)

I just did a similar thing 
10 grams of both @10 mins 
then 10grams of each @ 0 mins

In the fermenter now 
I did the same with galaxy last brew very nice!


----------



## damoninja (23/10/16)

More mosaic, mosaic and mosaic.


----------



## IsonAd (24/10/16)

Dont waste mosaic on a 60 min bittering addition if possible. What other hops do you have? Consider a clean bitterimg high alpha hop like magnum to replace otherwise you're wasting good flavour and aroma.


----------



## damoninja (24/10/16)

IsonAd said:


> Dont waste mosaic on a 60 min bittering addition if possible. What other hops do you have? Consider a clean bitterimg high alpha hop like magnum to replace otherwise you're wasting good flavour and aroma.


I'm drinking my second keg of the last batch I did this with, magnum is one of my favourite bittering hops and it plays very nicely with mosaic.


----------



## mstrelan (24/10/16)

malt junkie said:


> 3g/L or more


Most I've used is 12.5g/L for a black IPA. It was amazing.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/10/16)

> Most I've used is 12.5g/L for a black IPA. It was amazing.


That hurts my inventory thoughts. But I do have hop binge fetishes as well.
I recommend taking a liking to fresh beer, green beer. That's when I get hop overload.
Then it settles and mellows over time.


----------



## peteru (25/10/16)

mstrelan said:


> Most I've used is 12.5g/L for a black IPA. It was amazing.


I've done just over 500g in 20L of barley wine. The result was great, but a lot of beer was lost to hop sludge. There has to be a better way of getting all that hop punch into the beer without losing it. Maybe a centrifuge.


----------



## malt junkie (25/10/16)

peteru said:


> I've done just over 500g in 20L of barley wine. The result was great, but a lot of beer was lost to hop sludge. There has to be a better way of getting all that hop punch into the beer without losing it. Maybe a centrifuge.


hop shots... see yob h34r:


----------



## damoninja (25/10/16)

mstrelan said:


> Most I've used is 12.5g/L for a black IPA. It was amazing.


 :blink: :blink:

Next winter 

-_- -_-


----------



## peteru (25/10/16)

malt junkie said:


> hop shots... see yob h34r:


I had the whole collection 2x, plus some extras. Still have a few syringes left. But it's not the same as the entire hop.


----------



## fungrel (25/10/16)

peteru said:


> I had the whole collection 2x, plus some extras. Still have a few syringes left. But it's not the same as the entire hop.


I agree. I don't really like flavour extracts, although aroma extract isn't too bad.


----------



## Tony121 (25/10/16)

malt junkie said:


> 3g/L or more


Apologies in advance for going off topic but when people talk about g/L, are they referring to total hop quantity or a per hop quantity?


----------



## wereprawn (25/10/16)

Tony121 said:


> Apologies in advance for going off topic but when people talk about g/L, are they referring to total hop quantity or a per hop quantity?


1 gm of hops = 1 ltr of beer .


----------



## Tony121 (25/10/16)

Sorry, to clarify I meant is it say 3g/L total for mosaic and cascade hops, or 3g/L for each hop, therefore equaling 6g/L total?


----------



## mstrelan (25/10/16)

Tony121 said:


> Sorry, to clarify I meant is it say 3g/L total for mosaic and cascade hops, or 3g/L for each hop, therefore equaling 6g/L total?


Total, but 3+3=6g/L will be fine too.


----------



## Tony121 (25/10/16)

Thank you


----------



## Fendercaster (26/10/16)

Thanks to all. I will be doing this brew soon. Once a fermentor is free. Ill have a try at 3g/lt for cascade. Bitter up with something else. Flavor with mosaic and cascade at 5min and glame out


----------



## Coodgee (26/10/16)

Fendercaster said:


> Looking at putting the following recipe down soon. Itll hopefully be the makings of my house beer.
> 
> 0.25kg crystal
> 0.2kg carapils
> ...


depends what beer you are wanting to end up with. That will produce a nice easy drinking beer a bit like say 150 lashes pale ale. In my over-hopped opinion, a 25 gram dry hop is hardly worth doing. My summery pale ale that did very well at my brew club's recent comp has 130 grams of hops in the dry hop to give you some reference. Your nose might be more sensitive than mine though. These days if people talk about a "big" hop aroma it will normally require 6g/l to achieve at a minimum. But plenty of fine beers are not dry hopped at all. With regards to subbing the mosaic at 60 minutes for a clean bittering hop, it really depends how much beer you are making. maybe you only want to buy a packet of cascade and a packet of mosaic at a time. if you buy a special bittering hop, you might only use 10 grams of it per brew, and say it came in a 100 gram packet, then without a vacuum sealing device those hops are going to taste like stale bread by the time you get the 10th brew. I don't think there is anything wrong with that hop schedule.


----------



## Fendercaster (27/10/16)

Coodgee said:


> depends what beer you are wanting to end up with. That will produce a nice easy drinking beer a bit like say 150 lashes pale ale. In my over-hopped opinion, a 25 gram dry hop is hardly worth doing. My summery pale ale that did very well at my brew club's recent comp has 130 grams of hops in the dry hop to give you some reference. Your nose might be more sensitive than mine though. These days if people talk about a "big" hop aroma it will normally require 6g/l to achieve at a minimum. But plenty of fine beers are not dry hopped at all. With regards to subbing the mosaic at 60 minutes for a clean bittering hop, it really depends how much beer you are making. maybe you only want to buy a packet of cascade and a packet of mosaic at a time. if you buy a special bittering hop, you might only use 10 grams of it per brew, and say it came in a 100 gram packet, then without a vacuum sealing device those hops are going to taste like stale bread by the time you get the 10th brew. I don't think there is anything wrong with that hop schedule.


Thanks Coodgee, 
I think im in your boat of an overhopper.
I recently did a west coast IPA green flash extarct clone. I thought even the dry hops in that could be raised. I do use different hops regularly so i may sub for ones i may have. Ill keep you posted.


----------



## AussieBrew (6/2/17)

What recipe did you end up using?

How did this turn out?


----------



## Fendercaster (6/2/17)

I ended up going with something similar as to what i had originally posted. The brew was nice but i feel next time ill probably drop the IBUs, this is a house pale i was trying to create. Ill also ramp the dry additions then to close to 40g-50g each. Get that aroma going. Since then i have played with my dry hopping amounts but i have also moved over to all grain since too.


----------



## GalBrew (6/2/17)

I would also cut out the dextrose. There really isn't any need for dextrose in a Pale Ale.


----------



## Fendercaster (6/2/17)

Yeh i probably went more toward an IPA. But thats fine.


----------

